# Buying new sewing machine question



## Goatsandsheep (Jun 7, 2006)

Hello My DD is looking to get a new sewing machine. She send me links for 2 machines she looking at. Could you tell me what you think about the 2. What one is better or should she go with something else? Thank you

http://www.amazon.com/Brother-HC185...tional/dp/B008G1DJ9Y/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top

http://www.amazon.com/Brother-Featu...qid=1397059160&sr=1-5&keywords=brother+hc1850


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I have the cs6000i and love it. It is a 3/4 sized machine, so lightweight and perfect for taking to classes or sewing on a TV tray in front of a video. From reading the description, the HC1850 is about the same size but with more stitches, including an alphabet.
If I had only one machine, I'd probably go with something a bit larger with more power, but for the money I think either of these machines would suffice for most light sewing jobs. If your daughter is wanting to quilt, these do not have a very large harp space. The cs6000i has 5-1/2" between the needle and right post, whereas a full sized machine has about 7". But for piecing or garment making, these would do well.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Of the two, I'd go with the cs6000i, or go down to Walmart and get the QC9500 for about $199, with more features and larger size and I think the extra sized table. And easier to take back if she doesn't like it.


From Amazon
http://www.amazon.com/Brother-SC950...4&sr=8-3&keywords=brother+9500+sewing+machine

Well, I still see this at some Walmarts but not on their web site.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

I just bought a cs6000i from amazon. Got it yesterday. I haven't used it yet, it looks like a nice machine. Well constructed. 25yr limited warranty too. Im going to get it going this afternoon. I got a really good deal, 68% buying from Amazon too!

Mine came with the cover too. I think I was thinking of getting the HC1850, but decided since its been a really long time since Ive sown, the cs6000i would cover all my needs & had the cover, & at a lower price, than some of the more expensive brothers.


----------



## Goatsandsheep (Jun 7, 2006)

Thank you very much.


----------



## Garnet (Sep 19, 2003)

Good machine and good value. I bought my machines from Walmart on line with free delivery to my store. WM usually has the lowest price and I like their return policy - return to any store within 30 days with your receipt for any reason. 

I bought the first one about 5 years ago in NM for a light weight machine to take to class or on the road. I liked it so well I bought another last year in AZ so I could have 2 projects going, one with the walking foot for quilting. Lots of features and accessories.

You can pull up the WM site and see a lot of information about it and read over 1000 customer reviews. Look for red flags. I wrote a review as Sewgal. You can search on other retail sites including Joann.

Lots of capability. Only limitations or negatives I have found are the smaller work opening, screen is a little dim, not as quiet and smooth as my workhorse Janome 6500p ( which cost about 6 times as much on sale 10+ years ago.) Oh yes, it won't sew through Velcro and upholstery (I had to use the Janome .)

I have done all kinds of sewing with the Brother machines: garments, placemats, quilted mats, quilt tops, softies and plushies, home dec projects, etc.

When I got the first machine, I immediately tested everything. All worked just fine. Buttonholes were great. I love the hard cover; it has an opening so you can slip your hand through and lift the machine to move or transport it.

Today, most machines have excellent manuals. I did take the time to read the manual as I was winding bobbins, threading the machine, using different feet and settings, etc. for the first time. 

Good luck with your decision.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

I got the CS6000i for the range of buttonholes two or three years ago and have been using it almost exclusively over my mechanical BabyLock (that one's 20+ years old). I haven't had any problems with it and I do primarily garment sewing. 

The only drawback for me is the lightweight-ness of it. It does a little bit of "walking" when I'm using heavy fabrics.


----------

